# Empty Villa for Party



## bbqlx50 (Jun 3, 2010)

Hi All,
I attended a party at an empty villa somehwere in Jumeriah Islands last year (it was great!!) - The place was just rented for the night. I now want to do the same thing - does anyone know anything about any empty villa's (anywhere in Dubai) that can be rented for a party?

Thanks
S


----------



## wandabug (Apr 22, 2010)

really nice for the neighbours!!!


----------



## bbqlx50 (Jun 3, 2010)

wandabug said:


> really nice for the neighbours!!!


If I remember most of the neighbouring villa's were empty so no big deal. Without owning a villa or equivalent its difficult to organise a good party in Dubai - brunching gets old very quickly!!


----------

